

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - donw
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
baxter
I've read this several times now, but I still laugh when I get to this
sentence:

"Lambdas are relegated to relative obscurity until Java makes them popular by
not having them."

------
Vivtek
It might be a duplicate, but I didn't see it last year and I'm happy you
posted it - I laughed, I cried; it became a part of me.

------
Bjoern
This made my day. :D Sorry this was too funny had to paste my favorite:

1983 - Bjarne Stroustrup bolts everything he's ever heard of onto C to create
C++. The resulting language is so complex that programs must be sent to the
future to be compiled by the Skynet artificial intelligence. Build times
suffer. Skynet's motives for performing the service remain unclear but
spokespeople from the future say "there is nothing to be concerned about,
baby," in an Austrian accented monotones. There is some speculation that
Skynet is nothing more than a pretentious buffer overrun.

------
petercooper
My intellectual curiosity has been gratified to the fullest extent.

------
milkshakes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164>

~~~
ableal
The small print says it was updated September 2010.

(I know, it's April 9th. That date format/ordering just gets my goat.)

------
billswift
I thought I saw this just a few days ago, so I googled. This was posted here 6
days ago but got only five upvotes and one comment.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127>

~~~
mhartl
This seems to happen a lot. Someone should do some A/B-style testing to figure
out why. I nominate you. :-)

~~~
billswift
The obvious reason is here "HN is getting too big"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1329147> many articles are disappearing
off the new posts pages before many people get a chance to see them.

------
lukeqsee
Had me rolling. Great work. Somebody knows computer languages too well. :)

------
hristov
That is pretty funny. Had me laughing out loud which pretty rare for nerd
humour (which is usually cringe worthy).

By the way for future editions there has to be a good joke about Haskell being
lazy because it was created by a bunch of hippies.

------
jobeirne
"lambda the ultimate kitchen utensil"

------
tome
I think we need Clojure in there.

